# The Game Awards 2015



## Atlas (Dec 3, 2015)

Who else is watching this shit show?


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm sticking around for the premieres .

Can't wait to not play the Tomb Raider dlc from the Tomb Raider that nobody played


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Atlas (Dec 3, 2015)

Woah, Telltale Batman?


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 3, 2015)

I was sure it was gon be another rocksteady game.

Could be good.

So far nothing too exciting tbh fam, i like the british qt's presenting and receiving awards tho


----------



## Atlas (Dec 3, 2015)

They gave that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Greg Miller an award over TB? Rigged.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 3, 2015)

TB won last year.

That was the cheesiest fucking speech I've ever heard.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 3, 2015)

Psychonauts 2

Hyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyype

Please don't fuck this up Tim the cuck, your last few games were questionable 

Psst.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Go 90 app.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Go 90 app.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Go 90 app.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Go 90 app.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Go 90 app.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Go 90 app.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Go 90 app.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Go 90 app.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Go 90 app.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Go 90 app.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Go 90 app.


----------



## Simon (Dec 3, 2015)

Atlas said:


> They gave that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Greg Miller an award over TB? Rigged.


fuck that piss baby TB.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 3, 2015)

Elder scrolls online in damage control mode

Throw in a lottery to attract new players


----------



## Atlas (Dec 3, 2015)

Simon said:


> fuck that piss baby TB.



All the other nominees are terribad.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 3, 2015)

inb4 fo4 goty


----------



## Atlas (Dec 3, 2015)

Holy shit, Beth didn't win best developer.


----------



## Simon (Dec 3, 2015)

*Pre-awards announcements:*
New content for Kung Fury
Goat Simulator DLC
Rise of the Tomb Raider DLC
*
Awards:*
Best Family Game: Super Mario Maker
Best Fighting Game: Mortal Kombat X
Best Multiplayer Game: Splatoon
Best Mobile Game: Lara Croft Go
Best eSport Team: Uptic Gaming
Best eSport Player: Kenny
Best eSport Game: Counter-Strike: Global Offensive
Most Anticipated Game: No Man's Sky
Best Narrative: Her Story
Most Trending Gamer: Greg Miller
Best Indie Game: Rocket League
Best Sports/Racing Game: Rocket League
Most Impact Game: Life Is Strange
Best Fan Creation: Portal Stories
Developer of the Year: CD Projekt Red
Best Art Direction: Ori and the Blind Forest

*World Premieres:*
Uncharted 4: A Thief's End (new character is introduced)
Shaq Fu: A Legend Reborn is announced (featuring Shaquille O'Neal)
Batman from Telltale Games announced.
First gameplay footage[/URL] of Far Cry: Primal.
Psychonauts 2 announced. Crowd funded at Fig.
Quantum Break with a brand new trailer. Coming April 5.
Rock Band VR coming to Oculus Rift in 2016.

*Other Announcements:*
New Tron Run/R game announced.
Geoff announces 3 short films with focus on up-and-coming indie studios. Watch at: madewith.unity.com
Lego Avengers coming January 26
Bethesda announces, that they're giving away $1 million to someone playing Elder Scrolls: Online.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 3, 2015)

What's up with the little "jerk off SW: Battlefront" segments?


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 3, 2015)

Kojima on house arrest thanks to Konami


----------



## Simon (Dec 3, 2015)

god everyone is shitting on each other at this show

jade is straight up drunk


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 3, 2015)

inb4 fo4 wins


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 3, 2015)

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat.


bethesda got completely btfo


----------



## Atlas (Dec 3, 2015)

Get fucking cucked Bethesda.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 3, 2015)

Go 90

Star Wars Battle Front

Unity

Bud Light Level Up

The four things you have to take away from this.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 3, 2015)

Kojima and that god awful MGSV got btfoed, so did Bloodborne. LMFAO...

The Witcher 3 wins all


----------



## kluang (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Simon (Dec 3, 2015)

Guerrilla Maab


----------



## Atlas (Dec 3, 2015)

> At The Game Awards, right before announcing the game of the year, there was a voice shouting "Don't say Fallout...!" and after a brief pause while the doritto guy was smiling embarrassed, the voice from the crowd says, "I swear too God!"


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 3, 2015)

Why do all the game awards hire hack unheard of performers ? Even the the DeadMau5 set was kind of lackluster.


----------



## The World (Dec 3, 2015)

Psychonauts 2 yay


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2015)

muh pearl jam for muh glorious nippon


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YS5iJVSqUgg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 4, 2015)

The Joker noticed your silence.
Batman will remember that


----------



## Mael (Dec 4, 2015)

> Goat Simulator DLC



Game of the Century.  Fuck Tomb Raider and the others...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2015)

Plugging our own version of the awards here.


----------

